# NYU Tisch dialogue — scene description or nah?



## laoyang (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm just wondering if we can include some scene descriptions in the middle for the dialogue prompt of NYU. Or do they only allow a line of description on the top and the rest should be all dialogue? My friend and I are having a debate over it. Thank you so much for helping!

*Dialogue Scene: *Write an interesting conversation between two people that reveals something about the characters. You can give a one sentence description of each character, but please include only essential details. Do not write back story. Write a maximum of two pages in screenwriting format. (Save as a pdf and upload to tischfilmandtv.slideroom.com.)


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2020)

Can you give an example of something you want to add?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2020)

ryanglw said:


> My friend and I are having a debate over it.


Do you have a money wager going? 😉


----------



## laoyang (Oct 29, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Can you give an example of something you want to add?





something like this?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2020)

ryanglw said:


> View attachment 1929something like this?


If that's an essential detail then it should be ok?

The instructions are very sparse.


ryanglw said:


> please include only essential details


----------



## catmom (Oct 29, 2020)

ryanglw said:


> You can give a one sentence description of each character, but please include only essential details. Do not write back story.


Hi Ryan! I took this more as you're allowed to write a one sentence description of the character, such as age and appearance, rather than limiting the actions. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## laoyang (Oct 30, 2020)

AlcB said:


> Hi Ryan! I took this more as you're allowed to write a one sentence description of the character, such as age and appearance, rather than limiting the actions. Hope this was helpful!


Thank you!


----------



## acsiv (Oct 31, 2020)

I think when they say "dialogue scene," they simply mean the scene should be focused on the conversation between two characters as opposed to the action taking place. With that being said, I think including scene description/action should be fine. I'm going to do it anyway.


----------

